# HBO To Go



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

If you have a qualifying service - sign up here:

http://www.hbogo.com/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just tried this out. The quality is very good.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

I highly recommend it. Especially cool if you're going to be traveling.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I want to be able to do this with all the content on my DirecTV HR. I read that it's coming (Nomad) but I also see other companies hitting all kinds of stumbling blocks from providers/networks. We know the technology is there, but the question becomes one of Rights and $$$-- as usual.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The app just showed up in the Apple app store. Should also be on Android as well.


----------



## Rambler (Nov 9, 2006)

And for Cinemax subscribers, MAX GO is also available. Finally porn for your iDevice! LOL B)


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can play HBO or MAX Go, on a WD TV Live unit?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

lou_do said:


> Does anyone know if you can play HBO or MAX Go, on a WD TV Live unit?


I have the WD Live Plus, and it does not do the HBO/MAX stuff. It doesn't do Amazon either.

They are great for streaming just about any file type from a NAS, and they do a great job with the limited number of channels they do have. I use Netflix all the time with mine. I just wish it had more channels.


----------



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

I've been using both HBOGo and MaxGo for quite some time. Great streaming service and it is really nice to be able to go back in time and see ALL the episodes of the many made for... series that aren't available anywhere else free.


----------



## rog47776 (May 23, 2010)

I also love they are doing this, however I just really want them to allow you to purchase specific series instead of the whole channel(s)! The movie industry (I thought) had learned the Internet content lesson from the RIAA, but... With the bill they're trying to pass (SOPA), it looks like they haven't!

IMO, the media industry as a whole needs to understand there are and have always been people that will pirate their goods and the best way they can fight that is to provide EASY access and a fair price!!! Most people would never think of trying to illegally obtain media, if access and payment were easy and fair. I would rather the industry spend all the legal / lobby dollars on technology innovation toward legal access, than suing and beating up their customers because there was no easy and fair access.

I mean really, should you still charge the same price to buy and download a DVD as if you went and bought the physical media? People are not dumb, we know it doesn't cost as much to provide digitally as physically!


----------

